# Dwarf-women!



## Úlairi (Mar 27, 2002)

Here is something interesting. JRRT wrote in Appendix A of the Lord of the Rings that a third of the dwarf population were women and less than that third of them were married which is why the dwarf population increased extremely slowly. I wonder what they looked like?


----------



## Cian (Mar 27, 2002)

They looked so like Dwarf-men that other peoples could not tell them apart.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Mar 27, 2002)

So, people of other races wouldn't be able to tell if they were gay or not? The poor dwarvf women.


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 27, 2002)

As far as I remember, dwarf women were almost like dwarf men. I don't think they had beards though. Tolkien writes that when they wanted to travel (which was rare) people couldn't tell them apart. So I guess they wore false beards or something. Maybe they had beards but that's something I don't wish to be true!


----------



## My_Precious (Mar 27, 2002)

I thought he said they looked like young male dwarves who didn't have beards yet.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes My_precious, I think you're right. Whatever they looked like I think that the main opinion was that they were ugly!!!


----------



## My_Precious (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes, I guess we can understand Gimli's interest in Galadriel...


----------



## Cian (Mar 28, 2002)

Compare (for interest) a Tolkien 'Silmarillion' account (see "The Later Quenta Silmarillion" WotJ) in which is written:



> "For the Naugrim have beards from the begining of their lives, male and female alike; ..." JRR Tolkien



Tolkien continued: _"... nor indeed can their womenkind be discerned by those of other race, be it in feature or in gait or in voice, nor in any wise save this: that they go not to war, and seldom save at direst need issue from their deep bowers and halls."_ from TLQS "The War Of The Jewels "


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 28, 2002)

If dwarf-women looked almost exactly like dwarf-men, so to say, wouldn't they have beards? Scary thought, but possible, I guess.
-The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Forgotten Path (Mar 28, 2002)

The Dwarves were some freaky people, alright. I'm glad I was'nt born with a beard! Yep, poor Gimli must've thought Galadriel was all that after seeing nothing but bearded women.


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 30, 2002)

Well you say dwarf women were ugly but for you who don't want to think about females with beard (well so do I ). But maybe dwarfs liked their women to be like this. Maybe love meant different things to them. Anyway, the dwarfs weren't created by Eru, so they are so different to other races. Their biology may also be different.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 31, 2002)

Well said Anarchist. Dwarf-women are only ugly in my opinion but I made the above statement because there is evidence that dwarves did not like them much either because they seldom got married either because they were too busy or too greedy!!!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 2, 2002)

hehe, Dwarf Women had beards.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 3, 2002)

Don't laugh at the bearded lady!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 4, 2002)

Ha! ha! this thread reminds me of Lord Flashheart in Blackadder II. 'Hey Nursey, like the beard, gives me something to hang on to.'


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 5, 2002)

Actually, I got that one of the Simpsons!


----------



## Chymaera (May 27, 2002)

*Gimli was a girl.*

She was such a brazen and a hussy that for the good of the kingdom, Dain had to get her away from other dwarves.

On the pretence of sending a warning to Bilbo, Gloin(and problem daughter) was sent to Rivendale to warn Bilbo about Sauron, oh yes bye the way Balin hasn't been heard from for years and years now.

Gloin pawns off his nympho daughter on the "fellowship" and scoots for home. Of course Gimli is in like a dirty shirt, Oh lets drop in on Uncle Balin and he'll give us a fine welcome. Aw no dwarves. That Legolas chap is starting to look kind of cute. 

The flirting between Gimli and Legolas starting to get disgusting at the Battle for Helms Deep.
"O I've killed more that you"
"O now I have more"
"O lets go look at the caves" 

The only information that we have on dwarves is directly from Gimli and she was covering up her own transvestite tendancies


----------



## Úlairi (May 28, 2002)

That was hilarious Chymaera!!!


----------



## Lantarion (May 28, 2002)

LOL, Flashheart is funny. I only saw the episode on tape a few days ago.. "Slack Bladder"..


----------



## Samwise_hero (May 29, 2002)

it'd be interesting to find out what they look like, my guess is they're short kinda stubish and not all that good looking but hey that's life. by the way i'm not dissing dwarves i reckon they're cool.


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Yes My_precious, I think you're right. Whatever they looked like I think that the main opinion was that they were ugly!!! *



hahah
very funny and very true
hahhahah


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *That was hilarious Chymaera!!! *



Thank you Ulairi, I blame it all on Turgon and his spoon scandel stories.
He is a bad infuence


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 2, 2002)

No probs Chymaera.


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 9, 2002)

*Gimli was a Girl*

But really in the Hobbit the dwaves all travelled in the Wilderness in their clocks and hoods.
Then look at Gimli decked out for battle in Rivendale mail and helmet waving ax around in council, the sign of a scared shelted little girl out in the big bad world for the first time.

Of course Galadriel saw right through Gimli's transvestite hoax and was kind of charmed into granting the request for the three strands of hair. Gimli really was jealous that she couldn't get her hair to look like that 


*Vanity thee name is woman*

*Chymaera cover his head and runs for the door just in case anything sharp is being thrown at him*


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 11, 2002)

Beauty is different in all cultures so maybe the dwarven men liked the dwarven women. Very sick but probably true .


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually, I believe you're dead wrong there Elu. The Dwarf population increased slowly because the men found the women too ugly!!! That is a substantial reason I believe. Dwarven women were probably the most squalid of all also, and that's also another reason why Gimli drooled over Galadriel's beauty.

"Hey, this broad is much better than the ones we get at home!" says Gimli to Legolas.

Also:

"Gee I hate those dwarven women," says Gimli to Legolas, "they leave too many hairs in the bathroom, and they're not shaving their legs if ya know what I mean!"


----------

